
Discovery of a Mechanical Gear in a Living Creature (2013) - privong
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a26855/the-first-gear-discovered-in-nature-15916433/
======
JorgeGT
This is reposted word-by-word from a Popular Mechanics post from 2013:
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/animals/a9449/the-
fi...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/animals/a9449/the-first-gear-
discovered-in-nature-15916433/)

I get they're the same publisher, but they could at least change where it says
"it was reported today..."

~~~
dang
Good catch. I thought I recognized it too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6376191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6376191).

